# Grusskarten-Dialer: Ermittlungen vor dem Abschluss



## sascha (19 August 2006)

*Grusskarten-Dialer: Ermittlungen vor dem Abschluss*

Was lange währt, wird endlich gut – oder auch nicht. Fast drei Jahre ist es mittlerweile her, dass die Festnahme von vier mutmaßlichen Dialer-Betrügern durch das hessische Landeskriminalamt für Schlagzeilen sorgte. Jetzt stehen die Ermittlungen im Fall der Firma Interfun vor dem Abschluss. Wie die Staatsanwaltschaft Kassel auf Anfrage bestätigte, könne  wohl im Herbst darüber entschieden werden, ob gegen die Beschuldigten Anklage erhoben wird.

Der Name Interfun stand spätestens seit 2002 als Inbegriff für dubiose Aktionen mit teuren 0190-Dialern in Deutschland. Vor allem mit einer Masche wurde das nordhessische Unternehmen damals bekannt und berüchtigt: Dialer-Grußkarten, die über das Internet verschickt wurden. Wenn ein argloses Opfer den Link in einer der vermeintlichen Grußkarten klickte, installierte sich auf seinem Rechner ein Dialer und verursachte bei der Einwahl über   0190-Nummern hohe Kosten. Die Dialer waren dabei laut Ermittlungen so programmiert, dass sie Schutzprogramme auf den Rechnern der Opfer ausschalteten. Einer der spektakulärsten Fälle dieser Art war der eines Beamten aus dem Bundeswirtschaftsministerium. Sein Kind war ebenfalls auf eine solche vermeintliche Grußkarte und den damit verbundenen Interfun-Dialer hereingefallen. Der Beamte setzte sich allerdings in einer monatelangen juristischen Schlacht gegen die Abzocker zur Wehr und erreichte, dass die Geldforderungen gegen ihn fallengelassen wurden (wir berichteten).

Die Firma Interfun hatte den Vorwurf, die Dialer-Grußkarten selbst zu verschicken, immer wieder zurückgewiesen. Man könne nicht dafür verantwortlich gemacht werden, wenn Kunden Dialer unseriös bewerben, rechtfertigte sich das Unternehmen. Doch die Ermittler ließen sich davon nicht beeindrucken. Im September 2003 durchsuchten Polizeibeamte unter der Federführung des Landeskriminalamts Hessen 18 Wohnungen und Büros in Hessen, Berlin, Nordrhein-Westfalen, Rheinland-Pfalz und Sachsen-Anhalt. Dabei wurden zahlreiche Computer und Unterlagen sichergestellt. Gegen den mutmaßlichen Haupttäter wurde Haftbefehl erlassen, er saß anschließend mehrere Monate im Gefängnis. Daneben gerieten auch ein Programmierer und zwei Betreiber von Webseiten ins Visier der Fahnder. Die Beschuldigten legten zum Teil auch Geständnisse ab, berichtete die Staatsanwaltschaft damals. 370 Opfer konnten namentlich identifiziert werden.

Inzwischen sind drei Jahre ins Land gegangen. 0190-Nummern gibt es nicht mehr, Dialer dürfen noch die 0900-Gasse nutzen. Im Internet sind längst neue Maschen „in“, angefangen von Spam mit Premium SMS-Nummern über Lockanrufe mit 0137-Nummern bis hin zu dubiosen Abonnements. Die Ermittlungen in Sachen Interfun laufen weiter. Noch: „Die kriminalpolizeilichen Ermittlungsergebnisse sollen jetzt voraussichtlich im Herbst vorliegen“, berichtete Michael Geidies von der Staatsanwaltschaft Kassel auf Anfrage von <b>Dialerschutz.de</b>. Danach werde die Behörde darüber entscheiden, ob gegen die Tatverdächtigen Anklage erhoben wird – oder das Verfahren eingestellt wird. Warum die hessischen Ermittlungen gar so lange dauern, sagte Geidies nicht. Den Beschuldigten kann’s recht sein: Lange Verfahrensdauern wirken sich in der Regel vor Gericht strafmildernd aus.

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=382

cu,

Sascha


----------



## Unregistriert (20 August 2006)

*AW: Grusskarten-Dialer: Ermittlungen vor dem Abschluss*

U.  H. aus Edertal gehört weggesperrt. Leider wird es wieder anders kommen.


----------



## Reducal (20 August 2006)

*AW: Grusskarten-Dialer: Ermittlungen vor dem Abschluss*

...eine nicht unerhebliche Untersuchungshaft hatte er bereits abgesessen - nur so zur Erinnerung.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 August 2006)

*AW: Grusskarten-Dialer: Ermittlungen vor dem Abschluss*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ...eine nicht unerhebliche Untersuchungshaft hatte er bereits abgesessen - nur so zur Erinnerung.



U. H..... Wielang war die? 3 Monate?

_Name aus rechtlichen Gründen gekürzt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (20 August 2006)

*AW: Grusskarten-Dialer: Ermittlungen vor dem Abschluss*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Help! Isch kann mir vergessen!


----------



## Reducal (20 August 2006)

*AW: Grusskarten-Dialer: Ermittlungen vor dem Abschluss*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Wielang war die? 3 Monate?


Selbst wenn es nur drei gewesen wären (es waren bedeutend mehr Monate), war das bestimmt kein Zuckerschlecken, dort im Knast.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 August 2006)

*AW: Grusskarten-Dialer: Ermittlungen vor dem Abschluss*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Unregistriert schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann warten wir mal entspannt ab. Dieser Ab****** hat mehr verdient. Remember INPA?


----------



## sascha (20 August 2006)

*AW: Grusskarten-Dialer: Ermittlungen vor dem Abschluss*

Imho waren es sogar fast sechs Monate. Länger als unsere Dialer-Millionenbetrüger aus Mallorca zusammen...


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 August 2006)

*AW: Grusskarten-Dialer: Ermittlungen vor dem Abschluss*



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Imho waren es sogar fast sechs Monate. Länger als unsere Dialer-Millionenbetrüger aus Mallorca zusammen...


Nu ja, die Dänen heiraten jetzt sogar. Und hastenichtgesehenschaumnalanwen...
www.mall*rcawedding.com
Frau A*B*J* (für die, die sie nicht kennen) ist z.B. (nicht nur) Seiteninhaberin der Webseite eines spanischen Mehrwertdiensteanbietervereins gewesen. Das wäre quasi so, als würde der Edertaler die Frau***  ... Naja, so ähnlich...


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Januar 2007)

*AW: Grusskarten-Dialer: Ermittlungen vor dem Abschluss*

Gibt es jetzt eine Anklage gegen U.  H. und die Interfun?


----------



## Der Jurist (2 Januar 2007)

*AW: Grusskarten-Dialer: Ermittlungen vor dem Abschluss*

Bisher nichts bekannt. Ich warte auch. Jedenfalls gibt es bislang auch keine Einstellung.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Januar 2007)

*AW: Grusskarten-Dialer: Ermittlungen vor dem Abschluss*

vieleicht wurde ja anklage bereits erhoben , aber abgewiesen, sofortige beschwerde könnte eingereicht sein, sowas kann dauern,


----------



## Der Jurist (28 Mai 2007)

*AW: Grusskarten-Dialer: Ermittlungen vor dem Abschluss*

Nachgefragt


----------

